# Wicked Cool Jack O'Lantern



## firebroad (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 10, 2013)

WOW! Sweet chicken that is an amazing idea. Did you do it?


----------



## firebroad (Oct 10, 2013)

Wish I had, that's a contest winner!
Friend sent me the picture.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 10, 2013)

1 - I would like to see the knife that cut the pumpkin in two pieces.

2 - I don't often find that size white pumpkin/sqash or whatever it is.

If I ever do, I may steal that idea myself


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a ghost pumpkin. Nicely done!


----------



## WES999 (Oct 12, 2013)

That's cool, I like the puking pumpkins.


----------

